# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تاپیک سوالات هوش.yos

## amir.t34

کدوم گزینه با دلیل!

----------


## amir.t34

این با چه راهی حل میشه .
نوابغ طلب

----------


## amir.t34



----------


## Phenotype_2

ایکس ک 10 ب توان 2 ه و y هم مجموع ارقام 10 هشتن ک میشه 1 و D درسته
سوال بعدی هم A درسته. تشریحش در بیان سخته. مطمین باش A درسته

----------


## Phenotype_2

> این با چه راهی حل میشه .
> نوابغ طلب


a2e17c4

----------


## Phenotype_2

اون یکی هم میشه سی هیژده مربع

----------


## amir.t34

> اون یکی هم میشه سی هیژده مربع


اشتباه گفتی

----------


## amir.t34

> a2e17c4


اشتباه گفتی اینم

----------


## Zahra77

> این با چه راهی حل میشه .
> نوابغ طلب


E?

----------


## amir.t34

> E?


خیر

----------


## Zahra77

> 


B?

----------


## Zahra77

> خیر


ببخشید اندیس a رو چک نکردم میشهc

----------


## Phenotype_2

> اشتباه گفتی اینم


17 رو بکن 6

----------


## amir.t34

> B?


نه

----------


## Zahra77

> نه


شتتت :Yahoo (21): 
حتما d  :Yahoo (4): !

----------


## hisoka

> نه


هیچکدام  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mrya

نه تنها ریاضیم خوب نیست بلکه سوالات هوشمم افتضاحه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


فایل پیوست 88268
این با چه راهی حل میشه .
نوابغ طلب


میشه d
مجموع اندیس قبلیا میشه اندیس وسطی بعدی(یا خود عدد یا یکانش که اینجا تو گزینه ها خود عدد فقط موجوده یعنی 17)
اندیس طرفین هم باید به ترتیب 2 و 4 باشه
رابطه  بین حروف هم هر دو بار یک دفعه تغییر میکنه به این صورت که میشه بی بی سی سی دی و ای و سی هم جایگاهشونو تغییر میدن هر دو بار یک دفعه اما اندیس 2 و 4 جایگاهشون ثابته*

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


فایل پیوست 88269


میشه b
هر کدوم به ترتیب جایگاهشون میره جلو
پس تو جای علامت سوال اولی میشه حرف دومی میشه عدد و سومی میشه شکل
اولیa دومیb و سومی c
اولی دو ضلعی دومی سه ضلعی و سومی چهار ضلعی
حالا اعداد هم میشه عدد قبلی ضرب در جایگاه فعلی
اولی که ثابته 3
دومی میشه 3 ضربدر 2(جایگاه دومه)
سومی میشه 6 ضربدر3(جایگاه سومه)
چهارمی میشه 18 ضربدر 4(جایگاه چهارمه)*

----------


## aslanoktay2020

سوال اول d
2 به توان 4 شده بعدا 7 به توان 3 شده فلذا 10 به توان 2 میشه
جمع عدد های دیگه یعنی مثل 16 به صورتی که 1+6 میشه 7 و 3+4+3 میشه 10 فلذا در 100 میشه 1+0+0 پس 1 
سوال دوم
الگوریتم حرکتی اش میگه که گزینه a
این سوال خیلی جالب بود سوال سوم رو میگم
a اول بوده بعدا اخر و اخر و بعد اول پس این بار هم  a اول خواد بود میمونه گزینه های acde
از طرفی اندیس حرف اول همیشه 2 و اندزیس حرف اخر همیشه 4 پس میمونه
ade
اندیس وسطی اول دو برابر به اضافه خودش شده یعنی 3 به اضافه 6 میشه 9
و وقتی حرف وسط تغییر میکنه از آخرین اندیس به اندازه اولین اندیس به اضافه یک کم شده
پس از 11 6 تا کم کنیم میشه 5 و نداریم فلذا باید اضافه کنیم که میشه 17
سوال بعدی
3 ضربدر 2 شده 6
6 ضربدر یه عددی میشه ایکس
و ایکس ضربدر یه عددی میشه 72
اگه همون دو در نظر بگیریم
72 تقسیم بر 2 میشه 36 ولی 36 نسبتش با 6 میشه توان دو و یا دو برابر
ولی بر حسب عدد های گزینه های میشه فهمید که 
3 ضربدر 2 شده
6 ضربدر 3میشه 18
18 هم ضربدر 4 میشه 72
پس جواب 18 هست
حالا مکانش؟
الگوریتمش نشون میده که یک به جلو رفته انگار 
پس میافته به وسط
پسb

----------


## banafsheh

> فایل پیوست 88268
> این با چه راهی حل میشه .
> نوابغ طلب


B؟

----------


## banafsheh

> فایل پیوست 88269


فکر کنم e

----------


## mmr

> فایل پیوست 88266
> کدوم گزینه با دلیل!


اولی میشه d
دومی میشه b

----------


## mmr

> فایل پیوست 88268
> این با چه راهی حل میشه .
> نوابغ طلب


گزینه E

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


فایل پیوست 88266
کدوم گزینه با دلیل!


اولی میشه d که دوستان توضیح دادن اما دومی من فکر میکنم میشه b
دلیلم اینه که شکل سیاه اولی بین دو نقطه خاص که تو شکل میشه مربع اول و یازدهم نوسان داره که تو شکل بعدیی میفته یازهم
و  شکل سیاه دوم به صورت زیگزاگ جاشو تغییر میده
برای اینکه شکل هم میشه چهار ضلعی که معلومه ولی چرا یه دونه س اونم اینه که فقط یکی از شکل ها جاشو تغییر میده و هر بار یکی به دیگری نزدیک میشه و تو شکل چهارم جایگاه هر دوتاشون یکی میشه*

----------


## mmr

> فایل پیوست 88269


گزینه B

----------


## dina_s

> فایل پیوست 88268
> این با چه راهی حل میشه .
> نوابغ طلب


d ...............

----------


## dina_s

> فایل پیوست 88269


e............................

----------


## dina_s

> فایل پیوست 88266
> کدوم گزینه با دلیل!


تضویری پست شده که یه مربع شطرنجی داره و سیاه وفیده  مربع سیاه حرکت میکنه . دو حالت جواب داره 
یکی اینکه a یکی e هر  کدوم هم توجیحی واسشون هست .. بستگی داره حرکت بعدی  مربع وسطی که سیاه رنگه چی باشه .. عقب جلو یا زیگزاکی ...

----------


## amir.t34

با توجه به الگوریتم سمت چپ.
مقدار سه متغییر رو پیدا کنید.!

----------


## amir.t34

> سوال اول d
> 2 به توان 4 شده بعدا 7 به توان 3 شده فلذا 10 به توان 2 میشه
> جمع عدد های دیگه یعنی مثل 16 به صورتی که 1+6 میشه 7 و 3+4+3 میشه 10 فلذا در 100 میشه 1+0+0 پس 1 
> سوال دوم
> الگوریتم حرکتی اش میگه که گزینه a
> این سوال خیلی جالب بود سوال سوم رو میگم
> a اول بوده بعدا اخر و اخر و بعد اول پس این بار هم  a اول خواد بود میمونه گزینه های acde
> از طرفی اندیس حرف اول همیشه 2 و اندزیس حرف اخر همیشه 4 پس میمونه
> ade
> ...


سوال دوم گزینه a نمیشه
میشهb

----------


## amir.t34

هر کی اینو حل کنه .خیلی کارش درسته :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mmr

> هر کی اینو حل کنه .خیلی کارش درسته


x=4 y=5  z=10 
مجموع میشه 19 
درسته یا نه ؟؟

----------


## banafsheh

> سوال دوم گزینه a نمیشه
> میشهb


لطفاً جواب های تصویرایی رو که قبل گذاشتی بگو.

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176



هر کی اینو حل کنه .خیلی کارش درسته


x میشه 5
y میشه 6
z میشه 2
جمعشونم میشه13
حلشم اینطوریه که دوتا عدد باهم جمع میشه اگه یک رقمی بود که‌ میشه خود عدد اما اگه دو رقمی بود میشه جمع ارقامش
یه سوال سخت بده بلد نباشم*

----------


## amir.t34

> x=4 y=5  z=10 
> مجموع میشه 19 
> درسته یا نه ؟؟


نه اشتباه گفتی!

----------


## amir.t34

> *
> 
> x میشه 5
> y میشه 6
> z میشه 2
> جمعشونم میشه13
> حلشم اینطوریه که دوتا عدد باهم جمع میشه اگه یک رقمی بود که‌ میشه خود عدد اما اگه دو رقمی بود میشه جمع ارقامش
> یه سوال سخت بده بلد نباشم*


خوبه .آفرین درست گفتی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176


خوبه .آفرین درست گفتی


قبلیارم درست گفتم
کاش کنکور هم به این سادگی بود
(الکی مثلا خیلی باهوشم)*

----------


## mmr

> افرین عالی بود .*
> 
> x میشه 5
> y میشه 6
> z میشه 2
> جمعشونم میشه13
> حلشم اینطوریه که دوتا عدد باهم جمع میشه اگه یک رقمی بود که‌ میشه خود عدد اما اگه دو رقمی بود میشه جمع ارقامش
> یه سوال سخت بده بلد نباشم*


افرین عالی بود .

----------


## mmr

> نه اشتباه گفتی!


بریم بعدی رو اشتباه حل کنیم !

----------


## amir.t34

> *
> 
> قبلیارم درست گفتم
> کاش کنکور هم به این سادگی بود
> (الکی مثلا خیلی باهوشم)*


ضریب هوشیت بالاتر از متوسطه.مطمئن باش
خیلی خوب تحلیل میکنی و به جواب میرسونی.

----------


## amir.t34

سوال بعدی :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mmr

> سوال بعدی


جواب میشه دوتا فلش رو به بالا ؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176



سوال بعدی


گزینه ها رو بزار تا بتونیم بگیم جواب چه شکلیه*

----------


## amir.t34

> جواب میشه دوتا فلش رو به بالا ؟؟


نه اشتباه گفتین متاسفانه

----------


## amir.t34

> *
> 
> گزینه ها رو بزار تا بتونیم بگیم جواب چه شکلیه*

----------


## aslanoktay2020

هیچ نظری ندام...

----------


## mmr

> 


گزینه d
با معادله میشه حلش کرد

----------


## amir.t34

> گزینه d
> با معادله میشه حلش کرد


بله میشه D
آفرین.
یکی از روششاش معادلس
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176





خیلی ساده ست
با تعداد فلش ها میشه تعیینش کرد
اولی سه تا فلش داره و جوابشم سه تاست
دومی چهار تا داره و جوابشم چهارتاست پس قطعا آخری هم چهارتاست ولی من از روش ضرب استفاده کردم که قانونش خیلی توضیحش سخته ولی دقیق جواب میده*

----------


## amir.t34



----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیررضا176





اعداد زیادی میتونن باشن با توجه به الگوریتمش ولی کدوما تو جوابه مهمه*

----------


## mmr

> 


x= 18.6  y=37.6

اعداد به صورت یکی در میان با هم رابطه دارند . 
توضیحات مفصلی دارد که حوصله ندارم بنویسم ولی خیلی سوال با حالی بود

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

این سوالات کتاب مخصوصی برای یادگیریشون وجود داره؟

----------

